# Recruiting Advice? Help Appreciated



## Dennis Ybarra (Feb 1, 2017)

Hello, I was just wondering if there is any advice or special info to ask my recruiter about when he comes down this Tuesday. I plan to enlist with the Navy but their nearest  station closed down so I'm speaking to an Army recruiter. I've told him that my goal is to enlist and serve as a SEAL and he said that plenty of others sign contracts for certain programs right after high school.

He said that it was fine if I wanted to pursue a career in SpecOps and many young people do but also advised do some research on 11x Option40 contracts before we spoke. I am aware these are Airborne contracts and if anyone had information on that I would appreciate it as well.

I am aware of the qualifications of the SEAL program and that it is nearly impossible and many people fall out but serving in the military has been my dream since a young boy. I also have many family members that were Former SpecOps or Active duty which has partially influenced my decision. I've always played many sports and kept good shape and taken advanced or early classes but I would really appreciate tips from the guys on the website.

After I speak with this Army recruiter I plan to go to the nearest Navy recruiter and arrange the ASVAB and physical testing.


----------



## J.S. (Feb 1, 2017)

Option 40 is a contract for the Ranger Regiment.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 3, 2017)

I keep hearing Cav Scouts are pretty awesome, pretty much like RangerDeltaReconSEAL all wrapped into one.

(11's, 13's, 68's and a bunch more) with Opt 40 is Rangers (airborne in route to RASP)
18 X is Special Forces (Infantry OSUT, Airborne in route to SOPC)

Those are the two trigger puller direct enlistment routes into Army SOF. There are also several other SOF options in the Army that are intel/information/behind the scenes based. Not really trigger pullers but very important roles.

The US Army has a much larger SOF community, from flyboys to snake eaters and everything in between. So if the Army is something you are looking at, you have come to the right place. But we really need to know what you are wanting to do, to point you in a direction. If you truly want to be a SEAL but just don't want to make the drive just call the Navy. They will send people to your house or mail you all kinds of reading material. 

Either way, good luck on your future endeavors, don't be afraid to ask anything here, just remember to use the search function first, as most questions have been covered in depth.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 3, 2017)

Y


----------



## ShadowSpear (Feb 3, 2017)

If you want to attempt SEAL training you might want to stick with finding a Navy recruiter and not waste the Army recruiter's time.


----------



## Dennis Ybarra (Feb 3, 2017)

Thank you everyone for the advice, the Army recruiter did eventually contact someone from the nearest Navy office and informed me the old Navy office that was nearby had been closed down because they are focusing on more 'virtual' recruiting in this area, whatever they mean by that. Nonetheless I have spoken with a Navy recruiter and will now begin most of the screening process online or over the phone until we can arrange an appointment. The Army recruiter would still like to meet and speak because he is also going to be talking to several other guys at my high school.

If there is any other advice about certain contracts or programs to speak to my recruiter about let me know.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 3, 2017)

[Q


----------

